# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1990+ >  Delfini [Diva, Arrafiq, Gotland]

## a.molos

Ηταν Δεκέμβριος του 1993, πάνε 15+ χρόνια, όταν σε μια "κατεβασιά" μου στου Ξαβέρη, διέκρινα ανάμεσα στα κρουαζιερόπλοια που ξεχειμώνιαζαν, μια παράξενη πρύμνη που δεν θύμιζε κάτι απο τις γνωστές της ακτοπλοίας μας. Ειχε μια άκομψη πλώρη ( αργοτερα έγινε χειρότερη "μπαουλοποιήθηκε" ) και έφερε ένα "παράξενο" για τα δεδομένα των ελληνικών ferries ονομα. Λεγόταν DIVA. Το πλοίο μας ήρθε στην Ελλάδα μέσω Μαρόκου (co.ma.nav) για λογαριασμό της εταιρείας Louris που ασχολούνταν με κρουαζιέρες. Είχε μακρά πορεία στην Βαλτική ( ανήκε αρχικά στην γνωστή Rederi AB Gotland και έφερε το όνομα του ομονυμου νησιού) σε διαφορες γραμμές και με άλλα ονόματα ναυλωμένο, πρίν κατέβει στην Μεσογειο. 
Δυσκολευθηκα λόγω θέσης αλλά και καιρικών συνθηκών, να βγάλω αξιόλογη φωτογραφία, μάλιστα πήγα και απέναντι για μια φωτό της πλώρης. Δυο φωτογραφίες λοιπόν απο την άφιξη της DIVAS στο μεγάλο λιμάνι.

Diva  in Piraeus 12-93 001.jpg

Diva  in Piraeus 12-93.jpg

----------


## a.molos

Το πλοίο οδηγήθηκε στο Πέραμα για να του γίνουν εργασίες ανακατασκευής και ανακαίνησης των χώρων του. Εκεί προστέθηκε στην πρύμνη του η εξαιρετική :shock: υπερκατασκευή, που έδωσε στο πλοίο άλλο "αέρα". Θαυμάστε την στις παρακάτω φωτογραφίες.
Τελικά, το όμορφο κατα τα άλλα αυτό σκαρί, ξεκίνησε δρομολόγια Ιταλία-Τουρκία μέσω Ελλάδος.

Diva reb, in Perama.jpg

Diva.jpg

diva 001.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Mικρό καραβάκι αλλά με μεγάλες προσδοκίες μιας και πρωτού ταξιδέψει Ιταλία-Τουρκία έκανε κάτι αλλιώτικο... Τον Ιούλη του 1994 ήταν το πρώτο ελληνικό φέρι που πήγε στη Μαύρη θάλασσα, κάνοντας για λίγο το δρομολόγιο Κωνσταντινούπολη-Τραπεζούντα-Sochi. 
Τα αποτελέσματα δεν ήταν καλά και έτσι τέλη Αυγούστου ήταν δεμένο στο Κερατσίνι.

Ο Λουρής ήταν ο ίδιος που είχε και το κρουαζιερόπλοιο LA PALMA.

----------


## a.molos

DELFINI πια, με τα χρώματα ( τις τρείς χρωματιστές ρίγες δηλαδή) αλλά χωρίς το λογότυπο της τουρκικής TOPAS, στο Κερατσίνι λίγο πρίν το τέλος της καριέρας του.

DELFINI.JPG

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Ενα μικρο Λισσος!!!!Σε ευχαριστουμε για τις φωτογραφιες!!!

----------


## Ellinis

Αύγουστος του 1994 και το DIVA είχε επιστρέψει από τη Μαύρη Θάλασσα, χωρίς να έχει "πιάσει" στη νέα του γραμμή.
Δούλεψε άλλες δυο σεζόν το 96-97 για τη τουρκική Τopas, και παροπλίστηκε στην Ελευσίνα μέχρι που έφυγε για σκραπ το 2003.

Aφιερωμένη στο φίλο a.molos που μας χάρισε τόσες σπάνιες εικόνες αυτού του λίγο-πολύ άγνωστου πλοίου.

diva.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ σπανια φωτο ellinis.Σε καποιο τευχος του ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗ καπου στο 1994 ειχε αφιερωμα απο τα εγκαινεια του με αρκετες φωτο απο το εσωτερικο του που ηταν πολυ antiSOLAS woody :Surprised:

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Ηταν Δεκέμβριος του 1993, πάνε 15+ χρόνια, όταν σε μια "κατεβασιά" μου στου Ξαβέρη, διέκρινα ανάμεσα στα κρουαζιερόπλοια που ξεχειμώνιαζαν, μια παράξενη πρύμνη που δεν θύμιζε κάτι απο τις γνωστές της ακτοπλοίας μας. Ειχε μια άκομψη πλώρη ( αργοτερα έγινε χειρότερη "μπαουλοποιήθηκε" ) και έφερε ένα "παράξενο" για τα δεδομένα των ελληνικών ferries ονομα. Λεγόταν DIVA. Το πλοίο μας ήρθε στην Ελλάδα μέσω Μαρόκου (co.ma.nav) για λογαριασμό της εταιρείας Louris που ασχολούνταν με κρουαζιέρες. Είχε μακρά πορεία στην Βαλτική ( ανήκε αρχικά στην γνωστή Rederi AB Gotland και έφερε το όνομα του ομονυμου νησιού) σε διαφορες γραμμές και με άλλα ονόματα ναυλωμένο, πρίν κατέβει στην Μεσογειο. 
> Δυσκολευθηκα λόγω θέσης αλλά και καιρικών συνθηκών, να βγάλω αξιόλογη φωτογραφία, μάλιστα πήγα και απέναντι για μια φωτό της πλώρης. Δυο φωτογραφίες λοιπόν απο την άφιξη της DIVAS στο μεγάλο λιμάνι.
> 
> Diva  in Piraeus 12-93 001.jpg
> 
> Diva  in Piraeus 12-93.jpg


Φίλε a. molos, η εταιρία του Λουρή ήταν η Intercruise η οποία στην ουσία ήταν μονοβάπορη γιατί μόνο το La Palma δούλεψε.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Νομιζω οτι μετα την αποτυχημενη δρομολογηση του diva αρχισαν και τα οικονομικα προβληματα για την intercruise μαζι με καποιες σκιες για κακοδιαχειρηση.Ηδη στις αρχες του 1996 ειχαν κανει οι ναυτικοι του LA PALMA καποια σταση στο βαπορι

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Το DIVA στον  Νεο μωλο Δραπετσωνας τον Δεκεμβριο του 1994

_1994  DIVA.jpg

----------


## despo

Σπάνια φωτογραφία φίλε T.S.S. Apollon οπου παίρνουμε μια μικρή ... γευση απο το Αιολος, του οποίου οι φωτογραφίες είναι επίσης λιγοστές.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Σπάνια φωτογραφία φίλε T.S.S. Apollon οπου παίρνουμε μια μικρή ... γευση απο το Αιολος, του οποίου οι φωτογραφίες είναι επίσης λιγοστές.


Βλέπονταςτην φωτογραφία του Diva σκέπτομαι πως είναι δυνατόν να επενδύει κάποια εταιρία σε τέτοια καράβια για να τα μετατρέψει σε κρουαζιερόπλοια ή έστω φέρρυ του εξωτερικού. Είναι απορίας άξιον, τουλάχιστον για μένα, πως ένα τέτοιο μικρό βαπόρι που δεν έχει χώρους ούτε για πισίνες ούτε για ξαπλώστρες, δεν έχει επαρκείς εσωτερικούς χώρους για σαλόνια, εστιατόρια, μπαρ, καταστήματα, ιατρείο, καζίνο, κομμωτήριο κλπ.-απαραίτητα στην κρουαζιέρα και τους πλόες στο εξωτερικό-ούτε καν για καμπίνες ή επαρκές γκαράζ να αγοράζεται από υπάρχουσα εταιρία με σκοπό την χρήση του ως κρουαζιερόπλοιο ή φέρρυ που ταξιδεύει στο εξωτερικό. Την δεκαετία του 50 και 60 στις αρχές της ελληνικής κρουαζιέρας ή φέρρυ της Ιταλίας όντως τα μεγέθη ήταν μικρότερα με καράβια όπως το Σεμίραμις, τα πρώτα Stella Maris και Stella Solaris, το Δήλος, το Carina κλπ., αλλά στην δεκαετία του 80 μου φαίνεται απίστευτο.

----------


## despo

Σωστή η παρατήρηση, ομως κατ'αρχήν πιστευω οτι το βασικό κριτήριο θα ήταν η τιμή αγοράς του πλοίου. Τωρα οσον αφορά τις ανέσεις, θα δούμε οτι αρκετά πλοία που δούλεψαν στις γραμμές της Ιταλίας ειτε για Ελλάδα, ειτε για Τουρκία δεν πρόσφεραν κατι το ιδαίτερο, αλλωστε στο συγεκριμένο πλοίο ο βίος του ηταν σύντομος.

----------


## Ellinis

Κάπως έτσι ήταν τα περισσότερα καραβάκια που δουλεύαν στη γραμμή του Πρίντεζι και ακόμη χειρότερα περάσανε από τη γραμμή Ιταλία-Τσεσμέ, γραμμή που έκανε από το πρώην ΙΚΑΡΟΣ μέχρι ακόμη και το ΜΑΡΜΑΡΙ Ι  :Drunk:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Τα βαπορια αυτης της κλασεως τα εδειωξαν τα superfast που εκτοπισαν παλια αλλα αξιολογα, πρωην πρωτοκλασατα, πλοια στις γραμμες αυτων των μικρων, ακαταλληλων(?) ,παλιων πλοιων σαν το DIVA κ.α.
Το κουτι πισω να σημειωσω δεν τοποθετηθηκε στην Ελλαδα ,ειχε γινει μια προεκταση ως Theljvar περι το 1976
και αργοτερα επι comanav εγινε οπως ηρθε στην Ελλαδα, μπορειτε να δειτε αυτην την εξελιξη στο γνωστο ΣΟυηδικο σαιτ, δεν εχουν πεσει οι φωτο σε αυτο

----------

